# How accurate is the "string test"?



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I mean seriously. I just question how it could be correct in the case of my horses. My colt Finn is currently 15 months, and 15.1 hh. I string tested him at 6 months of age, and again today, with the exact same result - placing him at 18.2 HH maturity. I also measured and string tested Fiona today, she's enormous, 13.2 at 3 months!! Finn wasn't 13 hands until 7 months! I string tested her too, it put her at 19.1 HH at maturity. Her legs are actually longer than Finn's at only 3 months old! :shock::shock:

I know I did the test correctly, before you ask *lol* I did it both ways - measuring from coronet band to the middle of the knee and converting inches to hands, and measuring length of fetlock to elbow and doubling it, with the results the same either way. But I have always been under the impression most foals mature somewhere in the range BETWEEN the height of the dam and height of the sire. Freyja, the dam of both (Finn and Fiona are full siblings) is only 15.2-15.3 ish HH. The sire of both is a Shire stallion standing at 18 HH even. I would expect, then, that both Finn and Fiona would mature in the 16-17 HH range max. Maybe they will, and just be exceptionally leggy? It just leaves me scratching my head as to how they could both be a fair bit taller than their already tall sire. :? It just seems like a case where this has to be terribly inaccurate.

Finn, 15.1, 15 months (note I'm 5'9"):









Fiona, 13.2, 3 months:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm.... There are couple string tests I know of. Are you sure you done it correctly as 19+ sounds way too big to me? :shock: 

I can tell only from my own experience. I measured both my horses when I got them as yearlings (and they were VERY undersized (because of lack of nutrition, turn-out, etc.). Jemma being 13 - 13'1 at 20 months showed 14'3 in string. I didn't believe she can catch up, but... She's 6 yo now and honest 14'3 she reached at 4 years old. Kiara was may be 13'2, string gave 15'1, she's little over 15'1 at almost 6 yo.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh I agree it sounds way too huge, that's why I am questioning the accuracy. I am certain I measured correctly. Finn is exactly 18 1/2 inches from the coronet band to the middle of his knee. Fiona is exactly 19 1/4 inches from coronet band to the middle of the knee. I also measured from elbow to ergot, folded the string up on itself, and measured that length. Fiona's was 77 inches. Finn's was 72 inches. I'm just guessing that this happens to be a case where the string test is not accurate, and was hoping a few of you might have experiences to share me where a string test was off (or way off!).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Indyhorse said:


> Oh I agree it sounds way too huge, that's why I am questioning the accuracy. I am certain I measured correctly. Finn is exactly 18 1/2 inches from the coronet band to the middle of his knee. Fiona is exactly 19 1/4 inches from coronet band to the middle of the knee. I also measured from elbow to ergot, folded the string up on itself, and measured that length. Fiona's was 77 inches. Finn's was 72 inches. I'm just guessing that this happens to be a case where the string test is not accurate, and was hoping a few of you might have experiences to share me where a string test was off (or way off!).


Hmmm... May be it's not correct in your case. Or may be your horses will be GIANTS! :lol: 

Here is a good discussion on height I found several years back... HorseAdvice.com Equine & Horse Advice: Predicting final height in growing youngster


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the link! Sounds like they are all saying on the thread the "string test" is fairly inaccurate. So good to know!


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

I just shudder to imagine the amount of feed required for two horses that are that big.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Katafran said:


> I just shudder to imagine the amount of feed required for two horses that are that big.



*lol* Usually (not always) drafts have a slow metabolism....so require LESS feed pound for pound than a lighter breed horse. Because they are so much bigger, it tends to even out in hay consumption - about the same as an average sized horse - and generally speaking drafts and drafts crosses don't need grained. My feed bills are probably cheaper than yours per horse, particularly your TB!


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

Very good point! My QH gets only grass and hay and is even a bit fat on that! The TB though, eats and eats and eats.

I didn't know that they had a slower metabolism, so I learned something new and interesting today!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

kitten_Val - OMG I used the "method" the vet recommends on that link you sent - doing the math based on the percentage of growth the horse should have achieved at current age......and that seriously cannot be right at all as it puts my colt several inches taller than the string test did, although it puts Fiona at roughly the same! :shock::shock:

For example, Finn. The guy claims a 24 month old will have achieved 96% of total height. So Finn, at 15 months, lets knock it down to say 94% of total height. 

The math he lists in Finn's case would be as follows:

74 x 100 / 94 = 78.723.....which puts Finn at over 19.2hh?

Fiona comes out roughly the same - a horse has 60 percent total height at birth so, say 68% at 3 months (being generously high with that percentage here) 

53 x 100 / 68 = 77.941......which puts Fiona at just over 19.1hh?

Anyone want to check my math please *lol*


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I forget whether there is an optimum age to do the string tests or not. Seems like I recall doing it at 2 yrs. of age. It did work for my gelding. He was 14.3 at 11 mos. I did the string test from knee to coronet and it had him at 18 hands. He is 6 now and 18 hds. Goodluck with yours if they truly end up so big. My guy did end up bigger than his sire, BTW. The sire was 17.2, don't know about his dam.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's not quite correct about reaching almost full height at 2. As I said mine was 13 hands. Now 14'3. So it was ~87% only.  But mine didn't get proper feed, care + qh was almost 24/7 in stall for 6 months before I got her. I'm positive your horses have the best care/feed, so say 15'1 at 15 months + 10% more will give you ~17 hands. Which I'd think to be reasonable for the breed.

BTW, it was interesting to read about their metabolism. I never thought they eat about the same amount of hay!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Actually, Fiona has certainly had best of care and never gone hungry, but Finn probably did have some issues related, Freyja, the dam, was extremely thin and malnourished when I got her, and had probably been so for her entire pregnancy carrying Finn. Finn was 2 months old at the time, and based on how much larger Fiona is at the same age, I would expect Finn had some stunted growth from lack of proper care.

And yes, a lot of people don't realize that about drafts, and even if you do know it, you don't always think it though! I actually used far less hay over last winter than I had even counted on, I was left this spring with 400 bales still sitting in my loft. And when I purchased my hay last summer, based on my calculations I was worried I wouldn't have enough to make it through. It was surprising! My horses, at the height of winter, at the time there was the 4 of them, including Finn, Freyja (who was pregnant), Claymore and Misty the pony, and if I gave them more than 2.5 bales a day in the dead of winter they wasted it. Right now all my horses are on full pasture 24/7, I have 6 acres of pasture and 7 horses on it, including fellow HFer Amarea's Stiffler. I haven't fed a bite of hay since April, and right now Monty is the only one getting grained, because he's the only one not fat! I'm actually going to need to invest in a grazing muzzle for Misty.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

danastark said:


> I forget whether there is an optimum age to do the string tests or not. Seems like I recall doing it at 2 yrs. of age. It did work for my gelding. He was 14.3 at 11 mos. I did the string test from knee to coronet and it had him at 18 hands. He is 6 now and 18 hds. Goodluck with yours if they truly end up so big. My guy did end up bigger than his sire, BTW. The sire was 17.2, don't know about his dam.



Dana, somehow I missed your post at the bottom of the last page. I was hoping you'd weigh in because I knew you had a big guy you had gotten a hold of quite young.

So it IS possible for them to grow taller than their tallest parent. I would not have thought that! It's a rarity in the dog world. Well, you know, I correct myself, it is rare in purebreds, but not unusual in mixed breeds. In the farm collie community I am associated with, a lot of people are intentionally crossing Rough Collies like mine (generally around 55-60 lb dogs) with English Shepherds (generally around 65-70 lb dogs) and the resulting pups are often maturing at over 100 lbs. The breeders are claiming "hybrid vigor" which I think is a lot of hogwash when you are talking two breeds within the same species, but there definitely is some genetic "play" when crossing breeds. I don't know why I wouldn't have assumed the same could be true for horses. 

I had always grown up hearing that you should string test a horse at 6 months, because at that age the cannon bone stops growing and has reached adult length. But I've heard on these boards a lot of people mention it used from birth on, so I just thought it was worth a try with Fiona. I don't even want to think what it's going to come out as once her cannon DOES stop growing!


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Indy- genetics are a funny thing, and they are strongly effected by the environment in which they act (ie the nutrients they had while foals were in utero and once on the ground, etc). The only way you'll know where your foals end up is when they get there, but somewhere between the dam and sire is a good guess. Not impossible for them to end up taller, but unlikely.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

tealamutt said:


> Indy- genetics are a funny thing, and they are strongly effected by the environment in which they act (ie the nutrients they had while foals were in utero and once on the ground, etc). The only way you'll know where your foals end up is when they get there, but somewhere between the dam and sire is a good guess. Not impossible for them to end up taller, but unlikely.



Haha, that would be VASTLY preferable to me!! I am tall, but I would still struggle greatly lifting my foot to 5'2" JUST to reach the stirrup! Thanks!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Indyhorse said:


> Haha, that would be VASTLY preferable to me!! I am tall, but I would still struggle greatly lifting my foot to 5'2" JUST to reach the stirrup! Thanks!


You can invest into the ladder! :wink: You know - those sold in Home Depot! :lol:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> You can invest into the ladder! :wink: You know - those sold in Home Depot! :lol:


*lol* I told my friends I need someone to invent a rope ladder that attaches to the saddle horn!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well maybe Their Sire's sire and dam were even bigger? and thats whats causing it? i've never heard of a string test being wrong! and if you want i'll gladly take a drafty off your hands  i've always wanted an 18+ horse lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know how accurate the string test is, I will be able to tell better in a couple of years after Rafe is grown but I can attest that a foal can grow to be much bigger than either of their parents. When my Dad was showing in the Appy world, there was a stud/mare combo that was bred several times. Out of 5 foals, 4 of them were approx the same height as parents (slightly over 14 hands) and then suddenly, came Devilweed, who matured to almost 16 hands. LOL, talk about a shocker. I am hoping that the string test can be wrong and measure way taller than they actually mature to. Though I am not expecting such a monster as you are, 17 hands is still too tall for my taste.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

And here I am hoping and praying for 14.2 ****


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> And here I am hoping and praying for 14.2 ****


Me too! I'm PRAYING Gracie makes it to horse sized, haha. With a 14.1 sire and 14.3 dam, I have a chance. A very small chance, but a chance I'm going to cling to until she's 8, just in case. =P

And because I have no idea, how does one DO a string test? I've heard of it, but I have no idea how to do it, or what math needs to be done. It'd be great to see what Gracie's estimate is, she's 23 months.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ricci, here is what I found. I don't know if it only works for yearlings or if it works for others as well.
http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Ricci, here is what I found. I don't know if it only works for yearlings or if it works for others as well.
> http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html



We did the knee to coronet on every horse in my old barn and every one of them was right. If thats true Hunter will be 14.3


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

riccil0ve said:


> Me too! I'm PRAYING Gracie makes it to horse sized, haha. With a 14.1 sire and 14.3 dam, I have a chance. A very small chance, but a chance I'm going to cling to until she's 8, just in case. =P
> 
> And because I have no idea, how does one DO a string test? I've heard of it, but I have no idea how to do it, or what math needs to be done. It'd be great to see what Gracie's estimate is, she's 23 months.



You have a good chance. Hunter is somewhere between 2 and a half and 3 and is now 13.3, but he wasn't fed properly for most of his young life. So here's hoping.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll give you guys a full hand from Rafe (more if you want it), to split up any way you want.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I'll give you guys a full hand from Rafe (more if you want it), to split up any way you want.



Awe shucks thanks smrobs, I know Hunter can use it 
4 inches would be good for me, his little hooves won't take more than that lol


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I'll give you guys a full hand from Rafe (more if you want it), to split up any way you want.


No, nonono, take mine! *lol* At least 17 is still manageable! Even with a mounting block I couldn't handle 19....I'll have to build a ramp....and get a motorcycle to get a flying start.....argh. :lol: I prefer taller horses, but not like this! Amarea did tell me I looked really funny on her Stiffler the other day (he's 15 even I think?) I'm too **** tall. Good thing she hasn't seen me ride 13.2 hh Monty *lol* Don't tell me stories about horses taller than their parents. I much prefer to be in denial. La-la-la-la-la!



Hunter, that's the measurement I had always been taught to use in the past - coronet band to the dent/soft spot in the middle of the knee at 6 months+, then convert inches to hands.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks smrobs. You don't have to give me a hand of Rafe though. I'll take all of him, thank you. =]


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

So I just came across this thread and I was wondering if the string test turned out to be accurate for you. I've got a TB who is supposed to keep growing for antoher 2 years. She is 16.2+ hh and I'm just 5 ft. I don't want her to get too big for me! I only expect another .1hh or maybe .2hh, but I'm hoping not  I would love to try out the string test to see if I need to find a way to stretch my legs longer or not lol


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm I will check Hunter on Saturday and see where we are at.


----------



## Sherian (Aug 28, 2012)

I also use the knee to coronet one on my barn. It was pretty accurate with the adults within about an inch, and has been about the same accuracy on youngsters over a year old, found the results on foals to be all over the place. Also found with geldings it was more accurate then on colts left intact (they tended to finish a bit under the predicted height), my one mare who was bred as a two yr old is also a little under. 
I do find the grandparents height is just as important in predicting height as the actual parents.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

I string tested my Nibbles - she's 2 years old and is 15.1. I was HOPING she wouldn't get any bigger, but if the test is correct, she'll be about 16.1. Pretty tall for a foundation type QH. ANy hope of her not growing anymore? LOL Of course, right now her butt is pretty high, so I guess I want her to even back out...sigh.


----------

